# Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD



## Nenharma (13. März 2016)

*Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Moin, Moin, Community,

ich suche für einen Freund einen passenden Laptop für ein Studium der Ingenieurswissenschaften.

Leider sind die Taler etwas knapp und daher hoffe ich auf eure Erfahrungen und euer Wissen 
um die mobile Hardware.

Zu leisten ist aller Kram der mit einem Studium so anfällt und als Bonus ist natürlich CAD mit dabei.

Reicht hier ein "Normaler" oder geht es hier schon Richtung "Workstations" mit Firepro oder Quadros
als Mobillösung.

Danke für eure Mühen,
Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Abductee (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Die beste Wahl wäre ein guter Standrechner mit viel Leistung für wenig Geld und ein kleiner Laptop mit viel Akkulaufzeit und geringem Gewicht für wenig Geld.

CAD macht meiner Meinung nach erst ab einem 22/24/27"-Monitor Sinn und es ist auch viel angenehmer auf einem großen Bildschirm zu arbeiten.
15" Notebooks sind schon sehr grenzwertig in der Mobililät und die 17" sind viel zu schwer und zu klobig.


----------



## Nenharma (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Moin Abductee,

was du schreibst habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. 
Nur leider gibt es Menschen die Belehrungsresistent sind .
Ich werde ihm das natürlich noch einmal erklären, in der Hoffnung das es verstanden wird.

Gibt es den mobile Lösungen die Sinn machen würden ?


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Fuer das bisschen CAD tuts auch ein standardrechner.
Wird nichmal ne besonders tolle Geforce brauchen.

Das was da im studium gemacht wird ist in der regel weit weg von anspruchsvollen megamodellen.
Einzelne parts und kleine produkte sind auch fuer nen medion-notebook kein problem.

Eure idee mit dem desktip pc ist deshalb nicht umbedingt gut.

Er wird ueberrascht sein wie wenig er tatsaechlich cad nutzen wird....und wenn doch wie klein die modelle sind.
Da ueberwiegen die sonstigen vorteile eines notebook.


----------



## Abductee (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Gib deinem Freund bitte zwei Umhängetaschen.
Einmal 1,5Kg (12") und einmal 4Kg (17"+Netzteil) und dann soll er damit mal den ganzen Tag spazieren gehen.

Was bei mir an der Uni empfohlen wird:
HP ZBook 15 G3, Core i7-6700HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Quadro M2000M (T7V54EA#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein 12" Notebook wo er den ganzen Tag keine Steckdose braucht und nur zum Mitschreiben da ist, kostet ~300€


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Reicht hier ein "Normaler" oder geht es hier schon Richtung "Workstations" mit Firepro oder Quadros
> als Mobillösung



Was Leute glauben bevor sie Maschinenbau studieren:
Irre CAD-Zeichnungen auf fiesen PCs entwerfen, wahnsinnig tolle Dinge konstruieren wie im Fernsehen.

Was die Realität ist:
95% der Zeit verbringt man ohne technische Geräte jeder Art damit, Übungen zu rechnen und über Büchern zu kleben. Was an CAD gemacht wird kann selbst wenn man sich auf Konstruktionslehre spezialisiert jeder 10 Jahre alte Core2Duo problemlos leisten.


Kommt bitte von der illusorischen Vorstellung weg die die Leute vom Maschinenbaustudium aus den Medien kennen. Ich habs geschafft (im Jahre 2012) Maschinenbauingenieur zu werden ohne überhaupt einen Laptop besessen zu haben (ich besitze bis heute keinen). So gut wie alles ist mit Block und Bleistift machbar und wenn man wirklich mal was mit CAD macht sitzt man im CIP-Pool der Uni wo auch sauteure Lizenzen der entsprechenden CAD-Software (legal) vorgehalten werden.


Mein Vorschlag: Fang erst mal an zu studieren. Wenn irgendwann der Zeitpunkt kommen sollte wo man zwingend nen Laptop braucht (der kommt eher nicht) kannste dir immer nochn 300€-Teil besorgen.


----------



## Nenharma (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Moin @ all, 

danke für eure schnellen Antworten!

Ich werde mich gleich mal ams Telefon hängen und das ganze nochmal erklären, in der Hoffnung das es verstanden wird.

Es macht die ganze Sache natürlich auch deutlich günstiger wenn nur ein kleiner Laptop zum schreiben und ggf. Bürokram gebraucht wird,
Ich habe damals für meine Frau ein nackiges Lenovo Thinkpad geholt und sie ist bis jetzt damit zufrieden,

Habt ihr dann noch eine Empfehlung für ein ca. 400 €uronen Teil rein zu Office und so ?


----------



## flotus1 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Für 400€: Thinkpad T430 – Typ 2347-G5U | thinkspot.de
Der schafft alles was man von einem Notebook fürs Maschinenbaustudium erwartet.


----------



## Nenharma (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Sagt mal,

was haltet ihr den hiervon: Toshiba Satellite C55-C-1TD schwarz (PSCP6E-03M00XGR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## flotus1 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Nüscht. WXGA-Aulösung ist ein Hemmschuh bei Office und gelegentlichem CAD und auf 15" einfach nicht zeitgemäß.
Und der lahme Pentium-Prozessor wird selbst bei diesen einfachen Aufgaben unangenehm auffallen.


----------



## Nenharma (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Verdammt,

echt krass wie groß die Auswahl ist und wie wenig davon passen würde!

Das gesuche ist echt ermüdent, der hier könnte noch passen Lenovo Z51-70 schwarz, Core i5-5200U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Radeon R7 M360 (80K600Q5GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?

Was hat es eigentlich mit der Anzahl der Akku-Zellen auf sich, habt ihr da mal ne schneller Erklärung ?


----------



## flotus1 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Aus der Anzahl der Akku-Zellen selbst lässt sich nicht wirklich etwas schließen. Relevant ist die Kapazität des Akkus (Einheit Wh) aber die geben nur wenige Hersteller an.
Tu deinem Freund bitte einen Gefallen und empfiehl ihm keine Consumer-Kiste wie diesen Lenovo. Bei 400€ für einen Laptop zum arbeiten ist das wirklich nichts. Ach ja, bei dem ist ausnahmsweise die Akkukapazität angegeben, die 32Wh sind lächerlich wenig.
Er soll einen gebrauchten Business-Laptop nehmen, da hat er mehr davon.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*



Abductee schrieb:


> Gib deinem Freund bitte zwei Umhängetaschen.
> Einmal 1,5Kg (12") und einmal 4Kg (17"+Netzteil) und dann soll er damit mal den ganzen Tag spazieren gehen.
> 
> Was bei mir an der Uni empfohlen wird:
> ...



Blöde Frage, aber denken die Unis, dass Studenten Geld scheißen? 3000€ ist schon für normale arbeitende Leute ein krasser Brocken, da dürfte das bei den meisten Studenten ja nicht anders aussehen...

Zumal das Teil bis auf die 2200M jetzt auch nix besonderes hat, was diesen Preis rechtfertigen würde...


----------



## Abductee (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Mit Studentenrabatt kostet es deutlich weniger.
Und wenn man einen Desktop-Ersatz will, dann kostet Qualität halt was.

Ich empfehl den Leuten eh was günstigeres.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Habe gerade gesehen, der Rabatt fällt ja echt hoch aus. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, da der Studentenrabatt sonst ja nur so 5-10% beträgt. Und nicht fast 40%...


----------



## Nenharma (13. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Puh, 
viele Infos von euch Dank dafür!

Ich werde das mit den gebrauchten Laptops mal in den Ring werfen, aber auch die Rabatte sind nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Habt ihr nen guten Shop an der Hand ?


----------



## JanFrederick (15. März 2016)

*AW: Laptop für Ingenieurstudium mit CAD*

Als Maschinenbaustudent im 5. Semester glaube ich, dich gut beraten zu können. 
Wie meine Vorredner zum Teil schon angesprochen haben, sind die Arbeiten, die erledigt werden müssen sehr überschaubar und beinhalten meist vergleichsweise wenige und einfache Teile. Keiner konstruiert im Studium ein großes komplexes Projekt. 
Die Rechenleistung, von der jeder denkt man bräuchte sie, wir hauptsächlich für FE- bzw. MKS Simulationen benötigt. Diese werden aber nur bei Arbeiten am Lehrstuhl gemacht und an einem adäquaten Rechner durchgeführt, der am Lehrstuhl vorhanden ist und dann auch mal über Nacht rechnet.

Folglich langen praktisch alle Mittelklasse Laptops für jegliche studentische Arbeiten aus. Meine Intel HD4400 schafft alles flüssig. Suche dir also am besten einen Laptop mit Skylake i-Prozessor. 15,6 Zoll FHD und min 8GB Ram. Informiere dich zusätzlich, ob du Windows von der Uni bekommst. Spart auch Geld

Habe vor 1,5 Jahren ein Lenovolaptop mit i5 für 299€ ergattern können. Tut es völlig. Selbst für einen kürzliches Projekt mit Phillips.


----------

